# Kinh nghiệm chọn mua nệm bông ép cho gia đình



## Ngo Viet An Khang (17/4/19)

Ngày nay hầu hết nhà nhà đều trang bị cho căn phòng ngủ một chiếc nệm, nó giúp cho người nằm ngon giấc, thoải mái và dễ chịu hơn sau một ngày dài làm việc mệt nhọc. Chiếc nệm bông ép dường như là sản phẩm được ưa chuộng nhất bởi nó đảm bảo được cả 2 yếu tố về chất lượng lẫn giá thành sản phẩm. Vậy làm thế nào để chọn được một chiếc nệm bông ép tốt nhất cho gia đình bạn. Qua bài viết này mình muốn chia sẻ đến các bạn những kinh nghiệm khi chọn nệm bông ép mà bạn cần lưu ý đến mang về một chiếc nệm bông ép phù hợp với sở thích cũng như mang lại nét đặc sắc cho căn phòng ngủ nhà bạn nha.






_Kinh Nghiệm Chọn Mua Nệm Bông Ép Cho Gia Đình_​
*Những điều cần lưu ý khi chọn nệm bông ép cho gia đình:*

+ Điều cần lưu ý đầu tiên khi chọn mua nệm bông ép đó chính là chọn một thương hiệu sản xuất uy tín, được nhiều khách hàng tin dùng, thường những thương hiệu có tên tuổi lâu năm như Everon, Edena, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, Hàn Hải Việt,...sẽ là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho người tiêu dùng. Tiếp đến là việc lựa chọn đại lý phân phối chính thức của thương hiệu để tránh mua nhầm hàng giả, kém chất lượng. Sản phẩm chính hãng phải có in logo thương hiệu, phiếu bảo hành đầy đủ.

*+ Chất liệu ruột nệm và áo nệm:*

Nệm bông ép tốt sẽ có phần ruột cứng, phẳng và trắng. Màu trắng mịn được ép phẳng cho biết đó là một chiếc nệm được sử dụng từ 100% polyester. Khi đi chọn mua nệm bạn nên yêu cầu nhân viên bán hàng cho xem phần ruột nệm.

Đối với nệm bông ép vỏ nệm thường được may bằng vải cotton hoặc vải gấm cao cấp. Nếu áo nệm là vải cotton thì khi nằm bạn sẽ cảm thấy mềm mại, thoáng mát và dễ dàng vệ sinh. Riêng vải gấm thì mang đến vẻ sang trọng, quý phái.

*+ Độ đàn hồi của nệm:*

Đối với độ đàn hồi thì bạn có thể kiểm tra bằng cách sờ hoặc nằm thử nệm nhé. Thông thường thì nệm bông ép sẽ có độ phẳng cao, cứng hơn so với nệm cao su. Bạn kiểm tra độ đàn hồi của nệm bằng cách dùng tay ấn vào bề mặt chiếc nệm và thả tay ra, nếu bề mặt nơi tay bạn ấn nhanh chóng trở lại trạng thái ban đầu thì đó được đánh giá là chiếc nệm bông ép tốt.

*+ Ngại gì mà không nằm thử nệm:*

Khi mua nệm ở những cửa hàng hầu hết mọi người đều ngại nằm thử trên đệm hoặc nếu có nằm chỉ nằm rất ít hoặc chỉ dùng tay ấn thử lên bề mặt nệm. Nhưng đối với một giấc ngủ thường kéo dài từ 7 – 9 giờ đồng hồ vậy nên bạn đừng ngại ngùng mà hãy nằm thử lên nệm vài phút trở lên để cảm nhận được hết cảm giác thực sự khi nằm trên nệm ra sao, có phù hợp với cơ địa của mình không nhé.

*+ Kích thước của chiếc nệm*

Bạn nên biết chính xác kích thước của chiếc giường nhà bạn đang sử dụng với chiều dài, chiều rộng bao nhiêu để chọn được chiếc nệm vừa với chiếc giường, không bị thừa hoặc hụt quá nhiều so với chiếc giường. Hoặc chọn size nệm phù hợp với số lượng người nằm trên giường nhé.

*Độ chịu lực của nệm*

Nếu trọng lượng của cơ thể người không cân bằng với chiếc nệm sẽ có cảm giác không thoải mái, khó chịu dẫn tới mất ngủ đối với người sử dụng nệm. Một chiếc nệm mà người nằm cảm thấy thoải mái, chắc chắn, xoay người dễ dàng, không bị xê dịch sẽ là chiếc nệm tốt.

Bên trên là một vài chia sẻ của mình, hy vọng sẽ giúp ích được cho các bạn chọn một chiếc nệm bông ép tốt cho gia đình nhé. Ngoài ra, các bạn có thể tham khảo những mẫu nệm bông ép đẹp được bán chạy cùng bảng giá nệm mới nhất...
Hotline tư vấn trả góp: *0909060325*





Thegioinem.com​


----------

